# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Geneza... bunk?

## Infidel101

So, after getting some excellent suggestions from members here I cut my cycle to a test only run for 12 weeks. I've been pinning 250mg Test Enth every Mon/Thurs. I'm finishing out week 10 now. My diet has been on point, training is probably the best it's ever been as far as intensity and frequency. But, I'm getting little to nothing out of it (compared to natural lifting gains). It's my first cycle, I'd like to think I'm nowhere near my genetic potential. Anyone know if Geneza Pharmaceuticals is legit? I checked my vials through the product authenticity on their site and it says it's legit. I had minimal PIP after use which subsided as the weeks went on. 

Start of cycle - 

6'3
221 lbs
12% BF (7 point caliper test)

Week 10 of cycle - 

229 lbs
12% BF

I have been eating at least 2800-3000 cals a day. Lifting on a 4 day split. Strength was nowhere near impressive to start, average to say the least. It remains about the same with maybe a 10-15 lb weight increase with the exception of legs, my squat has gone up about 60 lbs but, I've been hitting legs a lot harder than I usually do. No bloat, no acne, no hair loss, no headaches... no sides... at all. For about a 2 week period around week 5-6 my skin got a little greasier than normal but has since subsided. Noticed a slight increase in body hair (never had it on my back, very slight now with a few more pronounced hairs) I have not had an increase in sense of well being. Still feel slightly lethargic. Labido is naturally high and has not increased much if at all. Muscle mass has not increased much at all. Slightly more definition/size in shoulders/traps. 

I've heard that GP's stuff tends to be under-dosed but... at 500 mg per week and being my first cycle, I'd think I'd get something out of it? I've bumped my pins to 1.5 cc per injection starting this past Monday and will continue this until the end of cycle to see if I notice any changes. Has anyone heard of GP stuff being this ineffective? I'm lined up to run another 8 week cycle of their Prop with 80mg var for my next cycle but... wondering if it's even worth it at this point. 

Anyone have input or suggestions? Possibly think of something to point towards as the culprit? Will finish the cycle and run full and correct PCT regardless. Just wondering for next time...

----------


## Gronkowski

> So, after getting some excellent suggestions from members here I cut my cycle to a test only run for 12 weeks. I've been pinning 250mg Test Enth every Mon/Thurs. I'm finishing out week 10 now. My diet has been on point, training is probably the best it's ever been as far as intensity and frequency. But, I'm getting little to nothing out of it (compared to natural lifting gains). It's my first cycle, I'd like to think I'm nowhere near my genetic potential. Anyone know if Geneza Pharmaceuticals is legit? I checked my vials through the product authenticity on their site and it says it's legit. I had minimal PIP after use which subsided as the weeks went on.
> 
> Start of cycle -
> 
> 6'3
> 221 lbs
> 12% BF (7 point caliper test)
> 
> Week 10 of cycle -
> ...


Get blood work done. It's the only way you'll really know if it is under dosed / bunk.

----------


## Lunk1

My experience with geneza test prop and Tren Ace was that I felt as if the tren was underdosed for sure!

----------


## Infidel101

I had bloods done before I started and will have them done at the end of cycle and end of PCT.

----------


## ppwc1985

You have gained 8 lbs on only 3000 calories, for your size I would think to get more gains add calories see what happens

----------


## songdog

Genesa is JUNK !!!

----------


## Brohim

I hear good things about raps if that is where you got it from?

----------


## Infidel101

> I hear good things about _raps_ if that is where you got it from?


You're close enough. But won't go further due to the rules on source discussion. Needless to say I was sure to do my research and Geneza received many rave reviews. Everyone loved the lack of PIP and made great claims to it being very smooth and working well. There were a few post here and there on the web about them being under-dosed but infinitely more showering them with praise for being the cleanest gear out there. Most of the under-dosed statements mentioned were directed at particular lot numbers and were from more than two years ago. Figured the issue may have been resolved. 

Now, before everyone goes and thinks I'm smashing GP, please understand this is my first cycle so... I honestly don't know wtf I'm talking about outside what I've read. As ppwc1985 pointed out, this very easily could be a fault on my side. Perhaps I'm not eating enough. I'll try bumping up my cals some more and see where that leads me as well. Sadly I only have about two weeks left so, I may not know really for this cycle. Just looking to see if anyone has any additional suggestions before I completely blame the gear. I'll bump cals to 3500 and see where that puts me.

----------


## Americanman10

They under dose. Just finished a 10 week cycle using their test cyp and saw very little gains.

----------


## bodybuilder

I have had it a few times in the past and had great results.

----------


## freddy1418

Definitely underdoesed and will never go wigh that lab again..
Imho JUNK

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

Plus go to genezas website. You can verify yours if its legitimate or faked by the serial #. Not to say the legitimate isn't underdosed, just actually verify yours was indeed produced by them.

----------


## freddy1418

> Plus go to genezas website. You can verify yours if its legitimate or faked by the serial #. Not to say the legitimate isn't underdosed, just actually verify yours was indeed produced by them.


Either way its junk lol... mine was legit and way underdosed

----------


## MR-FQ320

I used there Test Prop and it was underdosed.

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

> Either way its junk lol... mine was legit and way underdosed


I wonder why they don't correct that. Seems this has always been their issue. That's a dissapointment. Just run at way higher doses I guess. It's a shame you gotta pin more for less effect though.

----------


## songdog

> I wonder why they don't correct that. Seems this has always been their issue. That's a dissapointment. Just run at way higher doses I guess. It's a shame you gotta pin more for less effect though.


Why pin twice the amount when you can just buy better gear?

----------


## Metalject

An 8lb increase with no water retention and your body fat didn't go up at all would be considered a decent gain in lean muscle mass in my book based on the amount of food you're eating.

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

> Why pin twice the amount when you can just buy better gear?


Well I said its a shame to do that and obviously this is the better choice. Just my suggestion since he already has it.

----------


## tboney

I will be using two of GP"s compounds next month. 1-test cyp and the injectable anavar . I have used GP in the past and had great sucess?? But that was ometime ago. I will update you guys when I start.

----------


## tboney

Just in case anyone is interested I thought I would share my experience with GP's 1 -test cyp and the oil based injectable var. I will be starting this cycle next Friday. I will be running test cyp along side these two compounds. As always, the order and TA process was smooth and fast. I will be getting frequent blood work done to assess the quality of these compounds.

----------


## bodybuilder

5 weeks in on geneza 1-test cyp and this stuff is the real deal. Strength is at an all time high and im looking hard as a rock.

----------


## Papiriqui

Ive read a lot of reviews here and other forums and its a mixed thing, for some people it works for some it doesnt. I definitely say your caloric intake is very low for your size, my maintenance is @ 3000 and i weight less than you and i am shorter as well. Check that out but hopefully your gear is good!!! Good luck!

----------


## delcapone

I purchased geneza dbol inj. 100mg/ml did 50ml ed 1st week 100mls ed next 2 . NOTHING. THREW the the rest. I was impressed with naps t/a tho. LOL

----------


## Jonnyg419

You def need to recalculate your caloric needs..your on way to low calorie of a diet to expect dramatic results. You are lucky you even put on 5lbs imo

----------


## songdog

There is enough info out on how bad Genesa gear is so why buy it?

----------


## freddy1418

> There is enough info out on how bad Genesa gear is so why buy it?


You know how some are... let them waste there money lol

----------


## Infidel101

> There is enough info out on how bad Genesa gear is so why buy it?


There is equal or greater information about how awesome they are as well. I looked around. My first choice was not GP but, could not source it. Of my other two choices, GP seemed the better so, it won. I will be trying something different after this run. Another one I'm unsure of but, that is the game we play... at least those of us in the beginning trying to find legit stuff. 

I fully admit my calorie intake and diet in general was very lacking. It is already improving and a work in progress. I plan to remedy my past mistakes this time around and hopefully will have better luck. Only time and bloods will truly tell.

----------


## tboney

> There is equal or greater information about how awesome they are as well. I looked around. My first choice was not GP but, could not source it. Of my other two choices, GP seemed the better so, it won. I will be trying something different after this run. Another one I'm unsure of but, that is the game we play... at least those of us in the beginning trying to find legit stuff. 
> 
> I fully admit my calorie intake and diet in general was very lacking. It is already improving and a work in progress. I plan to remedy my past mistakes this time around and hopefully will have better luck. Only time and bloods will truly tell.




You are correct. There are great reviews and then some bad ones. Having been in the game for some years now, I have used many labs and have found that its a rarity to find alot of labs that have zero negative reviews. I have never had any issues with this lab. I haved used it off and on for years. Now, perhaps I am just lucky.. I will tell you that I had some of their gear tested and it was slightly overdosed. I am currently running their 1-test cyp and some test cyp. Its only been a week but I will check in periodically on this thread and post my results..

----------


## Infidel101

I'm running their prop and var for my next cycle. We will see how it goes. I'll fix the issues on my end and hopefully the issues I thought came from the gear will be diminished. Also going to get more bloods done this time around so I know for sure.

----------


## tboney

Hey, I thought that I would let you know that I am 3.5 weeks into this 1-test cyp, tesy cyp cycle of GP gear and, in a nutshell, I am very happy with the results! The only unpleasantry is oily skin..... I have leaned out considerably, I am vascular as hell and my strength has greatly increased and my libido is still raging. I could not be happier. Still no PIP. 

I did fall down a few times during the holiday with my diet but still managed to shed some body fat. 

I will try to do a better job of keeping this log up to date. I am really looking forward to trying the injectable var......

----------


## Infidel101

10 days into my Prop/Var cycle. Just finished 6th pin. Running at 150 mg EOD. Haven't started the var. PIP is there but not terrible. Much less than I anticipated. Was hoping to have a more pronounced feeling by now but... honestly nothing. Feeling a little more hungry but have been hitting the gym harder. I'm going to give it till the two week mark and see if I feel anything at all. If not, I'm switching to some different prop I got from another UGL. Really haven't had much luck with GP.

----------


## Infidel101

Still nothing. Switched to different UGL. Was running at 150 mg EOD. 18 days into the cycle and feeling nothing. I mean... nothing. Found a different/better source and will be running the same cycle. Will see if there is a pronounced difference between the two. My last cycle was GP and was disappointing as well. Seems they're hit and miss... but I only miss. Really unimpressed and will likely not be returning. Fingers crossed the Var isn't garbage but, haven't been instilled with a whole lot of faith from Geneza thus far. Congrats to those who have had luck with them. I'm not in that boat.

----------


## tboney

I am sorry to hear that man.... If I were you I would contact them. Never hurts to try. Have you had bloodwork??? If your interested??? I am 5 weeks in and am really starting to see some appreciable gains with thier 1-test cyp. I am substantially stronger in all of my lifts and have, what seems like, endless endurance/stamina in the gym. 

So far my favorite thing about this compound is what it does to my body composition. I have lost alot of body fat and am very lean, muscular and vascular. As I have said in the past, I dont compete and my primary goal is to just look good. This stuff is accomplishing that for me. In addition it has from the first 10 days or so sent my libido thru the roof! I mean rock hard moments thru out the day and night.

Only neg side so far is the oily skin.......

I will start the injectable var the last 6 or so weeks of my cycle. As lean as I am now and hearing from a couple of folks about what the injectable var did for them I should be very happy at the end of this cycle...

----------


## Infidel101

Glad it worked out for you. I have switched to a different UGL and the difference is definitely noticeable. Enough to make me more than confident that my GP stuff was incredibly underdosed if not completely bunk. My buddy and I are both running the new gear and both have much better results. He's been on for 3 weeks I've been on for one. I'm already noticing a difference. Ready for it to really start rolling. Everyone I've heard say good things about GP has been running their Cyp... at least lately. Everyone with Enth and Prop has claimed it is very under dosed. Hearing good things about their orals though. We shall see. Either way, I will likely not use that lab again.

----------


## kawika

I bought some of their clen . First dose today if 40mcg. So far, no body temp increase. Ive been taking my temp throughout the day.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

It's watered down Big-time and lab test have confirmed that some of their injectables are contaminated. Use a different brand!

----------


## Infidel101

I figured it was very low dose... Prop was super weak sauce. I have since moved on to, what I believe to be, a much better UGL. Running their Var still because, hell... I paid a lot of money for it. Never run Var before but, seems to be decent I guess. Nothing amazing but, vascularity is up, lower back pumps are intense. 

I will not be running their oils again. Kudos to those who seem to like them and they work.

----------


## Papiriqui

I know of a guy who swears by them and has used quite a few of their gear with very good results. I think is either a hit or miss with them. I myself got some for a future cycle so we'll see. Really cant comment yet but i hope is of the legit ones!!!

----------


## Antonious

Nice reviews will stay out

----------


## Infidel101

Update on the GP Var... unimpressed. Ran it at doses all the way up to 120mg a day. Underdosed... just like everything else I've ever received from them. From what I've read at 120mg I should have had epic pumps and decent strength gains etc. With the exception of one or two cramping moments in the middle of the night, it did nothing but make me a little more vascular... which could have been the prop I was running. Got some mild lower back pumps but nothing crippling. As far as in gym pumps, even at 120 mg a day they weren't any more intense than normal. Literally hundreds of dollars of Var... useless. 

I checked the numbers on their site and they all said they were legit. Source was supposedly legit as well. Either I simply don't respond to AAS at all... or their gear is garbage. I'm gonna go with the second one.

----------


## Papiriqui

Man you are worrying me right now LOL. I hope the online source i got it from is legit as well as the gear because i have spent a few bucks as well. Fingers crossed!!

----------


## Infidel101

From what I've seen everyone who runs their Cyp is having great results. Almost every other oil is under dosed. Most people say their orals are pretty good and I used them for my AI and PCT without any issues. Recovered fine and never had any sides but they were pretty mild cycles. I bought the Var during a "half off" type sale... couldn't say no. Spent a couple hundred bucks. Money down the drain really. Hopefully you'll have much better luck. There are people that swear by them... I got burned... hard. From a very well known and highly touted source. Not some random dude in the gym type deal.

----------


## Papiriqui

I got mine online as well as through a deal so it might be even the same place. Lets just hope im not in the same boat. I'll repost here once i start which hopefully should be july or august depending on cut and than tweaking diet for bulk.

----------


## kawika

I've got some prop and tren I planning on running later from them and ill update on its quality

----------


## lifeofdefiance

> I've got some prop and tren I planning on running later from them and ill update on its quality


Just started on some both of these a little over a week ago and I'm up 8 lbs. I'd say it's looking good so far. Will update in a few more weaks. Also had killer back bumps last night after deads and GHR. had to lay down in the locker room for a few mins. and I'm on 3g taurine a day. lol seems about right to me from what I hear about tren .

----------


## kawika

> Just started on some both of these a little over a week ago and I'm up 8 lbs. I'd say it's looking good so far. Will update in a few more weaks. Also had killer back bumps last night after deads and GHR. had to lay down in the locker room for a few mins. and I'm on 3g taurine a day. lol seems about right to me from what I hear about tren.


Well that's good. Guess I'm a little less doubtful about my gp since you have the exact same compounds and they seem to work

----------


## lifeofdefiance

> Well that's good. Guess I'm a little less doubtful about my gp since you have the exact same compounds and they seem to work


Dude, honestly, I think this is some good shit. It's my 11th day today. Just weighed in at 198. That's +12 or 13 lbs since the beginning of cycle and i'm only on 350 a week tren right now and 175 prop. I also PR'd deads last night 545x3 (did 525x1 about 2 weeks before) and PR'd DB OH press tonight at 90sx7. 

This shit is AWESOME imo. Don't know why so many people seem to think it's bunk. Maybe a bad batch, but if you bought recently, you should be looking forward to hopping on it.

----------


## kawika

> Dude, honestly, I think this is some good shit. It's my 11th day today. Just weighed in at 198. That's +12 or 13 lbs since the beginning of cycle and i'm only on 350 a week tren right now and 175 prop. I also PR'd deads last night 545x3 (did 525x1 about 2 weeks before) and PR'd DB OH press tonight at 90sx7.
> 
> This shit is AWESOME imo. Don't know why so many people seem to think it's bunk. Maybe a bad batch, but if you bought recently, you should be looking forward to hopping on it.


Yea. Bought it like in Jan then got injured so it's been a little while but hopefully mines a good batch. I'm glad you are having such good results from it

----------


## Ccjc81

Dude I've used Geneza before and had real good results with only there test.you should be okay.good luck.

----------


## lifeofdefiance

UPDATE: almost 3 weeks in now on their tren /test. Just bumped tren up to 525 (though only a couple days ago). So far it's working great. Weights evened out at 196, but I think I'm holding less water and also look leaner. And that's +11 lbs since just 3 weeks ago, so honestly great progress thus far. Strength has been insane also. Just thought I'd share for everyone doubting these guys.

Here's a recent pic:

----------


## Papiriqui

Looking good!!! Hope i get same results from the test e. We'll see.....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I feel some of you guys are missing the point. Geneza is known for selling contaminated products. This comes straight out of a book by William Llewellyn called Underground Anabolics. 

In the book they Performed random lab test on various UG labs. Geneza and Axio were two of many labs selected. Some of the Geneza products had anabolics in them while others did not. But here's the kicker-"some of their products were contaminated with bacteria"! 

Do you want to risk long term health or possible death by injecting inexpensive gear that has a proven track record for containing bacteria? The choice is yours but it's a No-brainier guys!

----------


## kawika

Yea. I understand that ugl gear isn't the best of quality but I can't get my hands on human grade do i don't have much of an option.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Yea. I understand that ugl gear isn't the best of quality but I can't get my hands on human grade do i don't have much of an option.


There are better UGLs out there though.

----------


## kawika

> There are better UGLs out there though.


Like who? And how do you know they are better?

----------


## Granovich

from my research GP is 90% shit

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea. I understand that ugl gear isn't the best of quality but I can't get my hands on human grade do i don't have much of an option.


Some of the UG labs tested were not contaminated with bacteria.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well in my case i can definitely get my hands on different ugls for sure but i went geneza for first time because i have a friend or actually gym partner at the moment who has taken tons of this stuff without a proble, a guy who has taken several other ugls and he says geneza is top notch. So besides the price this is the reason i went with it, since i already have the gear in hand, i will give it a try and see for myself whether its good or not since, i have done my research and was very skeptical but this guy i know that he has knowledge about what he says specially since hes been around a long time and has been able to use different ugls which i havent.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Like who? And how do you know they are better?


Balkin pharmaceuticals tested out good quality with no bacteria.

----------


## kawika

> Balkin pharmaceuticals tested out good quality with no bacteria.


Thanks for the info. Also do you know where i could get a copy of the book you mentioned above?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the info. Also do you know where i could get a copy of the book you mentioned above?


Perform a google search and you I'll find it.

----------


## bags1016

By any chance can u describe there var rablets to me I was in the middle of a cycle bout 6weeks deep loved the var I had but I ran out. I know a guy at the gym who uses this lab he seem pretty straight up I can consider him a buddy, he had some var tabs he can get me about another 4 weeks worth. My problem is that I NEVER seen or heard of pink round var with darker shades of pink dots in it. Any good? Thanks fellas!

----------


## Papiriqui

> By any chance can u describe there var rablets to me I was in the middle of a cycle bout 6weeks deep loved the var I had but I ran out. I know a guy at the gym who uses this lab he seem pretty straight up I can consider him a buddy, he had some var tabs he can get me about another 4 weeks worth. My problem is that I NEVER seen or heard of pink round var with darker shades of pink dots in it. Any good? Thanks fellas!


Post a picture of package and pills guy. Is a better way to give you details.....

----------


## bags1016

He "swears" he gets them in a package 500 and splits it into 100 like this more more I think of it it's pretty shady

----------


## ppwc1985

Idk who your source is but my var comes in round pink tabs and they are gtg he presses them himself

----------


## bags1016

So you trying tell me yours looks similar to these?

----------


## ppwc1985

Yes whoever you got it from may be getting it from my guy. They are round pink with little darker pink specks. If they from him they are gtg, he presses them himself. His gear is gtg.

----------


## Papiriqui

My geneza doesnt look anything like this!!!

----------


## ppwc1985

I'm not saying they are geneza, I can't say name of the guy I use cause its lab and gear named same. But his var look just like that but he presses himself. Idk what he uses for fillers.

----------


## Infidel101

All the Var I've ever seen has been orange in color. Geneza presses them into small triangle shaped pills with a orange kind of color at 10mg each. I've seen it in circular form as well as larger 100mg wafers. But never pink. The pills you're describing sound a lot like T-Bol that my friend used. Identical actually. Seen D-Bol in pink with the specks as well. 

If he's getting it from someone who's making his own, I guess they could use any kind of filler/binder they want and press them. Only way to really know is test it... either in a lab or on yourself.

----------


## Papiriqui

Well reason i said my geneza doesnt look anything like it is because this thread is about Geneza so i dont know why ask about another ugls anavar .

----------


## naps

> I feel some of you guys are missing the point. Geneza is known for selling contaminated products. This comes straight out of a book by William Llewellyn called Underground Anabolics. 
> 
> In the book they Performed random lab test on various UG labs. Geneza and Axio were two of many labs selected. Some of the Geneza products had anabolics in them while others did not. But here's the kicker-"some of their products were contaminated with bacteria"! 
> 
> Do you want to risk long term health or possible death by injecting inexpensive gear that has a proven track record for containing bacteria? The choice is yours but it's a No-brainier guys!


I would like to remind you that when I was sponsoring this board the GP reviews were all great. Now it’s suddenly undersdosed. I wonder why the mod Ken Red Machine didn’t jump in. He was swearing by GP quality as long as we have been sponsors. And after this we received this email threat from him:

……………………………
like i said, see with weeks and months... 
you've been hurt reeding what i said about biomex, imagnie how feels K.S. about sciroxx... BW about axio... 
i make all and his inverse. 
like you want. after all it's not my own board. and you're not the last one market... 
i made prosum to get bigger, and pinable, and europharmacies, and now i 'm looking to puro-labs...
…………………………

“proven track record for containing bacteria” my ass. What lab are you indorsing? I smell it with my gut. You forget that the “contaminated” test suspension was in fact dead bacteria trace and it was one single batch. All the UG labs water suspension had that. Ronny Tober the co-author of Underground Anabolics, has helped us testing our test suspension for sterility in a better facility in Switzerland and it came out absolutely sterile. You can check the test results on our website. All are real and made in Swiss laboratory by Ronny Tober – co-author of the book you are referring to. You can check other Geneza lab tests from the same Swiss lab on the website as well. In fact, Geneza is always overdosing the product by 10%. The guys who claim test prop is underdosed please do bloodwork first! We had dozens of cases when customer “did not feel” the product and after we asked to show us the bloodwork his test levels were >1500. A lot of variables here.

The old Axio bullshit story about oils underdosed is just stupid and there is no single proof. Why on earth the oils will be underdosed and orals overdosed. Or do you think Chinese raw suppliers would offer bad raws for oils and good for pills on purpose? No logic. They either supply good quality or no quality. Geneza has been on the market for quite some time now, and tested ALL the major Chinese suppliers and now working with the best only.

----------


## Hercules79

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to put in my 2 cents.

I am at the end of a 12 week cycle of Geneza test E with a dbol kickstart. I have put on a solid 20lbs, I am bigger and more vascular. Also, I am stronger than I have ever been!

Got bloodwork done about 8 weeks in and it stated ">1500"

This stuff is legit! Anyone who had tried it and says its not, is doing something wrong with their training or dieting....(or working for a different company).

----------


## Whiteboyy0

^^^ that doesn't mean they're still not underdosed. A lower dose than 500 mg ew would still put you levels over 1500

----------


## Hercules79

The title of this thread says "Geneza....bunk?"

I just let everyone know it's NOT bunk and I have the bloodwork to prove it....that's all.

----------


## Infidel101

If anything, the replies to the thread have shown a lack of consistency. Half the people saying it's great, half saying it's underdosed. Glad it worked out for you. May you have continued success.

----------


## Jonnyg419

I used GP Deca months aso, did a PCT and I am still shut down, so I don't think the flaccid fairy came and magically ****ed me up like that. GP is def legit. I'm now running a restart PCT, and I'm using all GP clomid/ nolva. Still doesn't compare to pharmacy Test and such, I got pharmacy grade test from Greece for my first cycle, I wanted to hump a fat 90 year old woman's leg.

----------


## GearheadFL

I have only been a GP customer for the last 6 months and have used their Tren E, Test E, Deca , Sus 270, Anavar , Letro, Clen , and T3 and have been delighted with the results. These guys ship gear all over the world and from a business perspective, under dosing a Testosterone ester (for example) that is so cheap to make doesn't make any business sense whatsoever in terms of damaged reputation. This is a very good lab with some exceptional promotional deals from time to time.

----------


## Scys

The GP Test ive used were legit. The orals on the other hand (GP Superdrol + GP Oral Tren ) were bunk. I was using 30mg superdrol WITH 750mcg oral tren ed and had no sides or results

----------


## < <Samson> >

Mega bump here


Good thread to read before you let your $ fly


I got a bunch of GP shit real cheap recently, so I didn't even really search anything on the UGL itself.


Seems like a total hit or miss shit pile. The product looks excellent though, but packaging/bottling means nearly nothing.

I fvcking hate these shit bag ass UGL fvcks who just shoot out whatever they like whenever they like. I so would have gone with a solid domestic - But no, I love cheap way too much. I have a feeling I will be pumping more straight oil again. Fvcking bunk shit!

----------


## GSXRvi6

There is a thread around here somewhere, where I posted my GP blood work. My test and tren from GP is not bunk, maybe a bit under dosed but not bunk by a long mile.

The female got real results from the GP Anavar as well.

For those claiming it's bunk please post bloods, it's they only way to know for sure.

----------


## XxAndreaxX

Just read only the first page, IMO at 500mg test, its hard 2 say. If you’re on an AI, and you’re very sensitive to gyno, 8lbs are ok even for 10 weeks, because IMO Test is not so freakin anabolic ( like tren for example) What I want to say, an 8 week tren only cycle @ 400mg/week, could result in max 2 kg gains and its 5x more anabolic than test. On the other hand, if you’re running nolva or no anti-estro at all, you could get a bang of over 10kg, but take in mind, its all water, it could be a ratio like 1muscle/9water. IMO its all about how much you’re sensitive to gyno, sensitive to water retention and what you’re taking for estro-control

----------


## lui

Im on geneza test enanthate @ 500mg right now and at least mine is not bunk

----------


## lovbyts

> Hello fellow Bodybuilders or weight training athletes!
> 
> From PERSONAL experience, I can say that Geneza Pharmaceuticals is the best online source out there right now! On my first purchase,I went light and only ordered 2 Test Cypionates and 1 Dbol injections and the order came within 2 weeks of payment! The cylce went very well and I gained about 22 pounds in 12 weeks with massive strength gains! I also came back to buy PCT gear from Geneza at a really GREAT price! So far I have made 5 orders with Geneza and I am on my 6th as we speak! Geneza has ALL the gear you need and all the options of brand names for a very good price! Shipping is fast and customer service is great (from experience with a money deposit)! 
> 
> You cannot get any better than to get your cycling gear at GP!
> Anymore questions on brands you should try or anything else just ask me! I have trued multiple brands and cant tell you a little but about them.


And there is not a chance that you are not promoting Genza due to personal gain or being associated in some way is there? I mean it's so kind of you to come here and make an account and your 1st post saying how GREAT it is.

It may be good maybe not but personally it's post from people like the above that would make me stay away. Even on Amazon when someone is saying how good a product is I check to see how many reviews they have posted. 1 post reviews scream spam.

----------


## BG

Thats the first time Ive heard a good review on them.....Ive been around a pretty long time.


> Hello fellow Bodybuilders or weight training athletes!
> 
> This person was banned for shady dealings best to not contact people like him *admin*..

----------


## Athlete127

Geneza is one of the best UGL in my opinion.....

----------


## walkrye

> So, after getting some excellent suggestions from members here I cut my cycle to a test only run for 12 weeks. I've been pinning 250mg Test Enth every Mon/Thurs. I'm finishing out week 10 now. My diet has been on point, training is probably the best it's ever been as far as intensity and frequency. But, I'm getting little to nothing out of it (compared to natural lifting gains). It's my first cycle, I'd like to think I'm nowhere near my genetic potential. Anyone know if Geneza Pharmaceuticals is legit? I checked my vials through the product authenticity on their site and it says it's legit. I had minimal PIP after use which subsided as the weeks went on. 
> 
> Start of cycle - 
> 
> 6'3
> 221 lbs
> 12% BF (7 point caliper test)
> 
> Week 10 of cycle - 
> ...



I have ran 3 cycles from GP. The first cycle was awesome! The second one decent but not like the first. The 3rd cycle was a waste of money! It was almost like a placebo!!! I would probably not recommend GP to anyone.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I have ran 3 cycles from GP. The first cycle was awesome! The second one decent but not like the first. The 3rd cycle was a waste of money! It was almost like a placebo!!! I would probably not recommend GP to anyone.



Sadly to say - that's exactly my thought also. It's just hit or miss - I had vials that put me on my ass & some that barely did anything

----------


## mietek

GP used to be good something happened that they started to sell bunk gear

----------


## madzad

Ordered clen var and arimidex from GP all crap

----------


## WMSuperSport

Im no nut hugger or anything, just a regular dude.
I use GP and last time I did bloods a couple months ago, my test was >1500 like its supposed to be, on 700mg/wk. with prop. Ive only ran 3 cycles, and 4 different labs, and I think GPs tren A is fine, but Im no expert at all. It makes me lean, hard, and aggressive as hell. Next time I get bloods, Ill know if theyre Adex is good. Last bloods I did was on another adex. Even then, the stuff could be under dosed. I know alot of people wish mass spec was widely available to kill these arguments.

Again, Im only giving my honest opinion...

----------


## sehornd

I've been running GP on and off for the past year now and I have to say that this thread is very disheartening to me. I myself have seen noticeable gains with their products I believe and i'm hoping it just wasnt in my head lol. I have used their test prop, tren ace, test cyp, oral winstrol , oral clen , oral t3, and have just ordered some masteron . I will say that I did not see much sides from the orals but , the injectibles have always been on point for me. Maybe they are hit or miss and maybe i've just been lucky but GP is a great lab in my opinion and I will continue to order from them

----------


## flenser

In April GP's parent company tested their mast p raws and found them 64% pure. This was prompted by a labmax failure I reported in February. I sent a sample but they claimed it was contaminated with "many unknown compounds", so they tested their own raws and proudly posted the 64% purity. 

Similar situation with deca , only their test said it was 81% pure. It failed labmax but they didn't like my sample of that either, and used their current raws. I later noticed the labmax results matched EQ instead of deca.

I think they try to provide good products, but they are a high volume company and use multiple raw suppliers. Quality will change with what arrives from the East.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Lmao

Exactly what I have been going by, a 60% or so purity - at best

----------


## BG

Yes they have been all over the place for a long time. I had Picked some up back in the day, each vial had a different color to it and were filled to different levels , the most being 9mls.

----------


## Relax007

I'm on it right now, and I feel like it severely underdosed. On top of that it hurts like hell after every injection. Once this is gone, I'm only using pharm grade. This is my first time not using pharm grade, and it was a mistake. My advice on gear, if you have a legit source always go pharm grade.

----------


## frighteous

running gp test-e, deca , prop, and tne for prewkout.

the prop is definitely not bunk.
and the tne is definitely not bunk.

ill let you guys know in two weeks how the deca and test-e feels.

----------


## Elias0086

I was actually thinking of going with GP because of all the nice reviews Ive been seeing on sources website but after reviewing the comments here I'm thinking " dont waste your time". Id rather stick with Pharma grade.

----------


## onswoll

> I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to put in my 2 cents. I am at the end of a 12 week cycle of Geneza test E with a dbol kickstart. I have put on a solid 20lbs, I am bigger and more vascular. Also, I am stronger than I have ever been! Got bloodwork done about 8 weeks in and it stated ">1500" This stuff is legit! Anyone who had tried it and says its not, is doing something wrong with their training or dieting....(or working for a different company).


 I'm on same cycle plus 250 mg deca . Methan 10 glad to hear gp is legit

----------


## Rokclimber

This thread is hilarious 90% of all negative reviews came from people who have never tried geneza gear lmao
The other 10% prefer to blame a ugl over themselves typical.

----------


## prince5551

This is a scam company people. Look this up and use your brains. Their number one supplier that they push so much is Geneza Pharm. 1........r says to go to Geneza's website and enter the numbers on the gear you buy from them, to verify it is real. So funny. Go to the Geneza Pharmacy website. Check it out for yourself. It pretty damn obvious this is not a real company let alone a legitimate pharmaceutical Co. It looks like a 7th grader wrote for the site. Go there and then go to a real pharm co. Notice the glaring differences....Notice there is vastly more information in every aspect. In the Geneza site, you get maybe one paragraph of childlike writing per category. Notice, there is contact information at real Pharm sites. No contact for Geneza? Weird...not even an email?....1.........r.com obviously set up the Geneza Pharm to dupe people. Not a bad idea. Obviously their homemade stuff will be verified on their own pseudo site. That being said, their 'steroids ' are not from a pharmaceutical company as they state and who the hell knows what they've mixed up for you to try. Good luck with them and any of their products.

----------


## BG

> This thread is hilarious 90% of all negative reviews came from people who have never tried geneza gear lmao
> The other 10% prefer to blame a ugl over themselves typical.


Even funner is you have 4 post, so who gives a shit what you think, you have no credobility. Ive got 10 solid years of using gear on these boards. I used their gear and many Ive known have used it and its garbage. Period.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Oh well, more GP half assed goodness is on it's way


It's a UGL - wtf do u expect - nah man, their shit made in a clean room by guys in white coats  :Bs: 




I just don't have the time & patience to cook my own shit ATM

----------


## LEO78

> Geneza is one of the best UGL in my opinion.....


Why so? What did you run exactly?

----------


## KA24

I know it's a few weeks old, but great experience with Geneza Cyp and Prop.

----------


## jaysath

Man I've been on gp for a while I have had good results but reading all of the negativity sounds like I'm going to have to up my game. BG, when I can pm I hope you'll help me

----------


## jrw_fitness

I was planning on running their test e and deca for my next cycle in march, but there are so many mixed reviews i now have no idea.

----------

